# Dnr dog training areas?



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

With rabbit season over next week the only place u can take my pup is a training area right? Until July correct?
Does anyone know where to find them?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-31574_31575-230855--,00.html


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

As I read it I can run dogs on state land for rabbits as long as I don't shoot them. 
It just says wildlife areas so I guess that's private land. Now just have to find a field trial area for after April 16th. Looks like I need no permit ? Where are they ? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

During the closed dog training season (April 17th - July 7th) you cannot train on State Game Areas or Wildlife Areas. This is to protect nesting birds. Running your dog off lead also is not allowed. You can however, train and run your dogs at the Designated Field Trial Areas: Ionia, Highland, Gladwin, Sharonville, Lapeer, and Holly during the closed season. Persons using the state designated field trial areas to train without a field trial permit may only use a starter pistol
Here is the part of the link that applies to what you want to do and where you can do it. You will have to talk to the people at the area's headquarters's for exact locations.You can not run just because your not shooting rabbits.


----------

